# Email notifications



## Kaylz (Jan 1, 2021)

Anyone getting them yet? Or are there still issues there?
xx


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2021)

Not sure I've ever had them?  - send me a PM Kaylz, and I'll reply and see if we get emails?


----------



## grovesy (Jan 1, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Anyone getting them yet? Or are there still issues there?
> xx


Is this just recently, I don't get them for the general forum, but I did for the last time we were private messaging!


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 1, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Not sure I've ever had them?  - send me a PM Kaylz, and I'll reply and see if we get emails?


Done my lovely xx


grovesy said:


> Is this just recently, I don't get them for the general forum, but I did for the last time we were private messaging!


Yes just since the day (was it yesterday? lol) that none of us could get logged in xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 1, 2021)

There's a setting in your account preferences. Could this have changes for you?


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 1, 2021)

Ralph-YK said:


> There's a setting in your account preferences. Could this have changes for you?


No I checked that and @Michael12421 and @MeeTooTeeTwo (I think it was) weren't getting them yesterday either, not sure if they are now xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 1, 2021)

I've got email notifications turned off, so I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 1, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> No I checked that and @Michael12421 and @MeeTooTeeTwo (I think it was) weren't getting them yesterday either, not sure if they are now xx


If the issues was a server problem, maybe the e-mail server, or the connection, is playing up.
Would @Josh DUK know anything about it?


----------



## grovesy (Jan 1, 2021)

Ralph-YK said:


> If the issues was a server problem, maybe the e-mail server, or the connection, is playing up.
> Would @Josh DUK know anything about it?


I doubt there will be anybody to look into it or sort it out till Monday.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 1, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I doubt there will be anybody to look into it or sort it out till Monday.


Probably


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm so sorry if you are not getting emails, I will post this to the team & hopefully they can sort it out ASAP.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 1, 2021)

MrDaibetes said:


> I'm so sorry if you are not getting emails, I will post this to the team & hopefully they can sort it out ASAP.


Thanks my lovely xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 1, 2021)

I don’t have any subscriptions to receive emails from posts, but I have been getting PM notifications until recently.

I will get the forum architect to check it out when the office opens on Monday.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks Mike - neither Kaylz nor I are getting them and yes I have checked and mine are still turned on too.


----------



## KARNAK (Jan 2, 2021)

Not getting any either.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 2, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Thanks Mike - neither Kaylz nor I are getting them and yes I have checked and mine are still turned on too.





KARNAK said:


> Not getting any either.



Thanks folks. I’m watching this thread with email notifications switched on, and had no message about new posts here, so I’m not getting them either.

perhaps the automated script which is supposed to process the Mail queue needs restarting after the server was restarted?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2021)

It isn't only DUK if so anyway Mike - our GP surgery has had a new revised computer system imposed upon them by whoever imposes such things on GP surgeries (the CCG?) right at the beginning of December hence nobody as yet can order a repeat prescription online so if we need one, we have to ring the surgery  to order it.  Right buggered me up as I usually only remember to do it after they've closed for the day or over a weekend.  Now we're both having to do that 'planning' thing which I haven't needed to do all that much re this for well over 10 years by now and Pete never has had to do before, cos his repeat scrips were first prescribed much more recently, so all he had to do was register himself with the web site, which took approx 2 or 3 days.

They're very willing to take the order but I was gobsmacked in December and picking up a carrier bag from the pharmacy - obviously bunged it in a carrier cos of the new sharps bin so they don't have big enough paper bags .... daft bird had ordered me 500 test strips instead of the 200 which were on my standard 'repeat'.  Just as well my new meter is the same make!  I reckon I may need some more about mid April.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 2, 2021)

During the pandemic  our surgery put a message on the System Online page to there was a new app to download ,just needed to use my Syetem Online bits to register, the app would not accept,  I am sticking to System Online it works for me, not prepared to try to fix during current situation.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 2, 2021)

grovesy said:


> During the pandemic our surgery put a message on the System Online page to there was a new app to download


My GP has been promoting an app. Reviews on Google Play were all dreadful when I checked.
I'm on System Online too.

I wasn't set for e-mail notifications, so haven't noticed the difference.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 2, 2021)

Ralph-YK said:


> My GP has been promoting an app. Reviews on Google Play were all dreadful when I checked.
> I'm on System Online too.
> 
> I wasn't set for e-mail notifications, so haven't noticed the difference.


The app is Airmid, strange thing is both me and my friend who is also on repeat meds could not get to log in on it, but my other half who rarely goes to Dr. managed to log on.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 3, 2021)

Well my watching of this thread got me an ‘alert’ to the new posts as expected. But still no email.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 6, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Well my watching of this thread got me an ‘alert’ to the new posts as expected. But still no email.


Has this been reported to the relevant folks yet Mike? xx


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jan 6, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Has this been reported to the relevant folks yet Mike? xx


It has fingers crossed it can be fixed soon.


----------



## helli (Jan 6, 2021)

grovesy said:


> The app is Airmid, strange thing is both me and my friend who is also on repeat meds could not get to log in on it, but my other half who rarely goes to Dr. managed to log on.


I've been using Airmid with no problems for a few months. It doesn't have a particularly intuitive user interface but it is even more convenient than systmonline because I have my phone with me more often than my computer. I have been known to put in a repeat prescription request from bed. That said, having my phone in bed is a new thing since I have had a Libre. I like to be able to switch off from tech as I work with it all day. 

Not had email alerts set up for the forum though so can't offer any feedback on that.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 6, 2021)

helli said:


> Not had email alerts set up for the forum though so can't offer any feedback on that.


It seems an issue for everyone that had them turned on since the day the forum was down all morning, I rely on the email notifications for PM's but have had to stay on the forum so I don't miss them, PITA! lol xx


----------



## grovesy (Jan 6, 2021)

helli said:


> I've been using Airmid with no problems for a few months. It doesn't have a particularly intuitive user interface but it is even more convenient than systmonline because I have my phone with me more often than my computer. I have been known to put in a repeat prescription request from bed. That said, having my phone in bed is a new thing since I have had a Libre. I like to be able to switch off from tech as I work with it all day.
> 
> Not had email alerts set up for the forum though so can't offer any feedback on that.


I can't even log on to it using my System Online details, as System Online works for me I ain't rocking the boat.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Has this been reported to the relevant folks yet Mike? xx


Yes and some repairs have been made.

Hoping the email notifications start up again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 6, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> It seems an issue for everyone that had them turned on since the day the forum was down all morning, I rely on the email notifications for PM's but have had to stay on the forum so I don't miss them, PITA! lol xx


That's why I used to use IM app a lot. Since I've signed up to a number o sights, I had an email just for that. I don't look at it as I'm not interested in seeing all the spam.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 7, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hoping the email notifications start up again. Fingers crossed!


Well I've just had 3 just now! Hopefully it keeps up! lol xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 7, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Well I've just had 3 just now! Hopefully it keeps up! lol xx



Yes fingers crossed the architect has fixed this now.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2021)

I had a message across the bottom if the forum page I opened this lunchtime to click a bold bit saying (something like)  'enable push buttons' - so I did click it and it disappeared.

Hopefully that was right and I won't get even more spam which I can only delete as the Inbox doesn't have a Spam folder, no idea why it doesn't, but I don't know how to access my email any other way - Pete can get his from the Virgin website and does do that, but I'm not allowed to sign up to it cos the Virgin Account is not in my name.  We started off in joint names with NTL World - but Virgin wouldn't do that so we let it go in his - the computer was his anyway, purpose built originally with Adobe Pagemaker for typesetting for his printing business - not a limited company so couldn't belong to it directly.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 7, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I had a message across the bottom if the forum page I opened this lunchtime to click a bold bit saying (something like) 'enable push buttons' - so I did click it and it disappeared.


I've not had that.


trophywench said:


> Hopefully that was right and I won't get even more spam which I can only delete as the Inbox doesn't have a Spam folder, no idea why it doesn't, but I don't know how to access my email any other way - Pete can get his from the Virgin website and does do that, but I'm not allowed to sign up to it cos the Virgin Account is not in my name. We started off in joint names with NTL World - but Virgin wouldn't do that so we let it go in his -


Always a good idea to use a web based email address just for signing up to sites. That way you've still got access when changing internet provider. And if you used one just for signing up to sights, it keeps the spam from your main family, friends & business/work accounts.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 7, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I had a message across the bottom if the forum page I opened this lunchtime to click a bold bit saying (something like)  'enable push buttons' - so I did click it and it disappeared.
> 
> Hopefully that was right and I won't get even more spam which I can only delete as the Inbox doesn't have a Spam folder, no idea why it doesn't, but I don't know how to access my email any other way - Pete can get his from the Virgin website and does do that, but I'm not allowed to sign up to it cos the Virgin Account is not in my name.  We started off in joint names with NTL World - but Virgin wouldn't do that so we let it go in his - the computer was his anyway, purpose built originally with Adobe Pagemaker for typesetting for his printing business - not a limited company so couldn't belong to it directly.


I have a couple of times I just ignored it!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 8, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I have a couple of times I just ignored it!


@everydayupsanddowns , this issue about enabling push notifactions , I tried to ignore again today but seems to want to urge us to enable?  Why?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 8, 2021)

grovesy said:


> @everydayupsanddowns , this issue about enabling push notifactions , I tried to ignore again today but seems to want to urge us to enable?  Why?



I’m not sure! I get that on various sites, but not on the forum. I think there was a time when the forum software would ask you again whenever you logged out / logged in, but I think they found a way to store your preferences a couple of years ago.

As I understand it when you click on x dismiss, it should prompt to ‘remind again’ or ‘never remind’.

But as I say, I don’t get the notification, so I think I must have set it to ‘never remind’ some time before. 

Hope that helps?


----------



## grovesy (Jan 8, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m not sure! I get that on various sites, but not on the forum. I think there was a time when the forum software would ask you again whenever you logged out / logged in, but I think they found a way to store your preferences a couple of years ago.
> 
> As I understand it when you click on x dismiss, it should prompt to ‘remind again’ or ‘never remind’.
> 
> ...


I don't tend to log in and out, I did try early on before I posted  click on dismiss and got the message we recommend you do. Though strangely i am not getting the message now. Though I am on my laptop now, and was on my tablet when I posted this morning.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 8, 2021)

I don't remember ever getting it for any version of this forum.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2021)

Ralph-YK said:


> I don't remember ever getting it for any version of this forum.


I was not the only @trophywench also commented too earlier in the week!
It is along the lower edge at the bottom!


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 9, 2021)

It looks like this, for anyone who hasn't seen it (the highlighting is mine):


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2021)

It has just appeared again this morning, on my tablet .


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 9, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I was not the only @trophywench also commented too earlier in the week!
> It is along the lower edge at the bottom!


Yes, I did see that. When looking at an issue, it is worth knowing how consistantly across users it happens.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 9, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> It looks like this, for anyone who hasn't seen it (the highlighting is mine):
> 
> View attachment 15894


Ah! I've only seen that once, which was the other day, and as I didn't know what it meant I deleted it...well, clicked it away. I tend to stay logged in anyway.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2021)

Well - I clicked onto my own account last night, as the site displayed the message to me yet again and as I didn't know which bit to then go to, decided to open 'Preferences' - shedloads of things ticked which now all have an extra tickbox 'Push Box enabled' which is also ticked.  So I clicked 'Confirm' at the bottom of the page and it bounced me straight back because one sole box on that page was not ticked.  That one is 'I confirm I am over 13 years of age' - Pardon? I was  nearly retired when the forum started and I had to tell it either my date of birth or my actual age, to register!  Anyway, I ticked the box in question, then scrolled down and clicked 'Confirm' again.  Today I am not getting the message at the bottom of the page.

I can only assume that anyone who is getting the message may not have confirmed they are over 13 !!

I suggest you each have a look, and see if yours is the same as mine was.

Might have been nice if DUK had bothered to tell us all we needed yo do this.


----------



## Docb (Jan 9, 2021)

No expert in these matters, but just looked up "Push Notifications".  As far as I can see enabling it will allow the forum to send notifications of new posts and messages and probably some other stuff to your browser so that it pops up in a box somewhere on the screen, probably in the bottom right-hand corner when you are not logged into the forum.  So if you want the info then enable push notifications and if you don't then don't enable it.

I use Firefox as a browser and when I clicked on the message I got a box which gave me the option of allowing or disallowing push notifications.  Take your choice.  Might be different in other browsers, especially those whose main purpose is to collect information about you.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2021)

Docb said:


> No expert in these matters, but just looked up "Push Notifications".  As far as I can see enabling it will allow the forum to send notifications of new posts and messages and probably some other stuff to your browser so that it pops up in a box somewhere on the screen, probably in the bottom right-hand corner when you are not logged into the forum.  So if you want the info then enable push notifications and if you don't then don't enable it.
> 
> I use Firefox as a browser and when I clicked on the message I got a box which gave me the option of allowing or disallowing push notifications.  Take your choice.  Might be different in other browsers, especially those whose main purpose is to collect information about you.


Well I am a Chrome user.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 9, 2021)

Well now I am getting it, on my tablet, after I've logged in. 
I hit the X to dismiss and got this:


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 9, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Well - I clicked onto my own account last night, as the site displayed the message to me yet again and as I didn't know which bit to then go to, decided to open 'Preferences' - shedloads of things ticked which now all have an extra tickbox 'Push Box enabled' which is also ticked.  So I clicked 'Confirm' at the bottom of the page and it bounced me straight back because one sole box on that page was not ticked.  That one is 'I confirm I am over 13 years of age' - Pardon? I was  nearly retired when the forum started and I had to tell it either my date of birth or my actual age, to register!  Anyway, I ticked the box in question, then scrolled down and clicked 'Confirm' again.  Today I am not getting the message at the bottom of the page.
> 
> I can only assume that anyone who is getting the message may not have confirmed they are over 13 !!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.
My age thing was ticked. I don't remember the push notifications being there before. They were all ticked. I wonder if they've just been added to the forum.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2021)

Ralph-YK said:


> Well now I am getting it, on my tablet, after I've logged in.
> I hit the X to dismiss and got this:
> View attachment 15904


That is what I got, before I made the post yesterday!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 15, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Might have been nice if DUK had bothered to tell us all we needed yo do this.



I think this was possibly an unintended addition to the forum following a recent software upgrade.

Sorry people are finding it frustrating and difficult to dismiss.

I did see it on my laptop this week, but like @Docb it was easy to dismiss on Firefox.

I’ve not seen it appear on ipad (yet!)

I am not sure if anyone is using the function - it might be worth turning it off? I will ask DUK.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 15, 2021)

I find it's a bit of a nuisance, notifications of things popping up when I'm mid typing a post with the pop up masking part of the typing box, so i cn/t c the msitkes iv mad.  so easy to do when you're really typing and know how to spell and so difficult deliberatelY!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 16, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think this was possibly an unintended addition to the forum following a recent software upgrade.
> 
> Sorry people are finding it frustrating and difficult to dismiss.
> 
> ...


I had a feedback logo flag up on the side of the screen yesterday a few times too !


----------



## Robin (Jan 16, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I had a feedback logo flag up on the side of the screen yesterday a few times too !


I had that over the last few days too! Flippin' nuisance, it obscured the 'reply' button every time I wanted to click on it.


----------

